# Which 5" Monitor? SmallHD 501 or Blackmagic Video Assist?



## rigrx (Jun 7, 2015)

:Hi. I saw these two monitors and don't know which one to get or which one to prefer. I want a good monitor, when I go out and shoot on daylight. I want to use this monitor which a (hopefully) 5D IV in the near future and now have a 600D. I'm no professional filmmaker, more a hobbyist - so which should I prefer? Do I need SDI? Which one would u take?

Here the SMALL HD 899 $: http://store.smallhd.com/store/501-monitors-bundles/501-HDMI-On-Camera-Field-Monitor







Here the Blackmagic Video Assistant around 495 $: https://www.blackmagicdesign.com/at/products/blackmagicvideoassist






Thanks in advance,

richie


----------

